# Best 6p setup



## 10milg29 (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm currently running a Surefire 6PD with LF HO4 and a single 17670. Is this the best setup in terms of output and runtime or should I migrate towards the 2 3.6v 123's and a different bulb? Thanks


----------



## kelmo (Aug 28, 2007)

If I were you I would consider a KT1 turbohead if size is not an issue.

The KL3 is also a very nice addition.


----------



## 10milg29 (Aug 28, 2007)

kelmo said:


> If I were you I would consider a KT1 turbohead if size is not an issue.
> 
> The KL3 is also a very nice addition.


Size is somewhat of an issue.


----------



## Groundhog66 (Aug 28, 2007)

I just put a Malkoff Devices Cree drop-in in my G2Z, it is rated for up to 9v. I am using 2xrcr123, it is putting out approx 180 lumens for somewhere in the 2-3 hour range. This will fit into a 6P.

Tim


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 28, 2007)

This is the incandescent section so why is everybody suggesting LEDs??


----------



## Groundhog66 (Aug 28, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> This is the incandescent section so why is everybody suggesting LEDs??


 

I was just responding with how I modded my incandescent light, it's all about options. Perhaps you can give us a better suggestion???????


----------



## sysadmn (Aug 28, 2007)

10milg29 said:


> I'm currently running a Surefire 6PD with LF HO4 and a single 17670. Is this the best setup in terms of output and runtime or should I migrate towards the 2 3.6v 123's and a different bulb? Thanks


 
Guess it depends on whether you want output or runtime :laughing:

This thread is the final word on the subject:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/161536


----------



## mdocod (Aug 28, 2007)

in all great honesty, in this form factor, LEDs are matching and beating incans in many ways. Within a few years, there won't be any good reason left to run an incan on this size light, with the exception of preference towards color spectrum, which will come at a great cost of efficiency.

I run a pair of AWs RCR123s driving a pathfinder P90 lamp (similar to a WE 9V in power consumption, but maybe more throwy) in a maxfire, and I also run a HO-4 on an 18650 in a bored out maxfire, these get EDCed on a regular basis, but watching the new tech emerge, It won't be long before I retire these in favor of a 1x18650 LED job. Like a lumapower or huntlight or something. As it stand now, I think if you push the limits of li-ion, and go with a lamp like a P90/SR-9/HO-9/WE-9V-D26 etc on some RCR123s, we are still beating most LEDs in this size factor for useful output. But getting 20-30 minutes runtime to do so, as opposed to over an hour on a 18650 powered LED job, so it's a tough call... 

With this in mind, when someone asks what upgrade options are available to a 2xCR123 size tactical light, an LED-drop-in should definitely be on the table as an option. Options like the Malkoff that deliver the highest possible LED output available from a single emitter are definitely competing in the ballpark of output with the most potent incan options in the same form.


----------



## Groundhog66 (Aug 28, 2007)

mdocod said:


> in all great honesty, in this form factor, LEDs are matching and beating incans in many ways. Within a few years, there won't be any good reason left to run an incan on this size light, with the exception of preference towards color spectrum, which will come at a great cost of efficiency.
> 
> I run a pair of AWs RCR123s driving a pathfinder P90 lamp (similar to a WE 9V in power consumption, but maybe more throwy) in a maxfire, and I also run a HO-4 on an 18650 in a bored out maxfire, these get EDCed on a regular basis, but watching the new tech emerge, It won't be long before I retire these in favor of a 1x18650 LED job. Like a lumapower or huntlight or something. As it stand now, I think if you push the limits of li-ion, and go with a lamp like a P90/SR-9/HO-9/WE-9V-D26 etc on some RCR123s, we are still beating most LEDs in this size factor for useful output. But getting 20-30 minutes runtime to do so, as opposed to over an hour on a 18650 powered LED job, so it's a tough call...
> 
> With this in mind, when someone asks what upgrade options are available to a 2xCR123 size tactical light, an LED-drop-in should definitely be on the table as an option. Options like the Malkoff that deliver the highest possible LED output available from a single emitter are definitely competing in the ballpark of output with the most potent incan options in the same form.


 

Well said :twothumbs


----------



## KentuckyMike (Aug 28, 2007)

mdocod said:


> Options like the Malkoff that deliver the highest possible LED output available from a single emitter are definitely competing in the ballpark of output with the most potent incan options in the same form.



I would tend to agree with you. Not to , but it really comes down to how the OP plans to use it, too. The Malkoff, for instance, will compete with the brightest incan lamp assemblies out there for this type of light, BUT it also comes with a warning that you shouldn't use it for more than 15 minutes at a time. So while it will last 2-3 hours, you'll have to let it cool down every 15 minutes. Of course, with a high-power incan you'll probably be changing/charging batteries every 15-20 minutes anyway. 

At least with the Malkoff LED, you can turn it back on later. The P60L from Surefire will give you 2-3 hours of lower (thermally regulated) output, but with no need to rest it between use, this might fit your needs better. 

If you need to use it for longer intervals at a time and want to stay incan, the 4v bulb with your 17670 might be the best for you. 40-50 minute runtimes with stock-levels (or better) of output (all guilt-free) isn't bad at all!

Of course, you know the CPF answer....buy more 6P's so you can have one of each! :naughty:


----------



## gswitter (Aug 28, 2007)

KentuckyMike said:


> The Malkoff, for instance, will compete with the brightest incan lamp assemblies out there for this type of light, BUT it also comes with a warning that you shouldn't use it for more than 15 minutes at a time.


That warning is for the polymer bodied lights (G2, G2Z), and won't be an issue with the 6P.

Current glove box set-up:
6PD
Malkoff Cree drop-in
1xCR123A extender
Lumens Factory EO-9 and ES-9
Half dozen spare CR123A's
Should cover most situations I might run into.


----------



## 10milg29 (Aug 29, 2007)

I was going to buy an EO-4 but now I'm not so sure. Will I get the full 122 torch lumens that is claimed from my 6p with an AW 17670?


----------



## kelmo (Aug 29, 2007)

You could always get an A19 cell extender and run P90/91 lamps. Essentialy a 9P.


----------



## 10milg29 (Aug 29, 2007)

kelmo said:


> You could always get an A19 cell extender and run P90/91 lamps. Essentialy a 9P.


Where would I find one?


----------



## kelmo (Aug 29, 2007)

I got mine from Lighthound. John has an aftermarket version.

http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1291

You could also contact Surefire and ask them.

Hope this helps


----------



## mdocod (Aug 29, 2007)

might be worth following this thread to see how things pan out:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/173405

wondering about this EO-4, should be darned bright, nearly as bright as a P90, but some folks aren't having that much luck with it.

If you decide to add a A19, run a pair of AWs 17500s, if you can afford it, pick up a leefbody so you can run 18mm cells instead. I recommend the HO-9 if you go that route.


----------



## 10milg29 (Aug 29, 2007)

mdocod said:


> might be worth following this thread to see how things pan out:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/173405
> 
> wondering about this EO-4, should be darned bright, nearly as bright as a P90, but some folks aren't having that much luck with it.
> ...


So, twin 17500's should run the HO9 without a hitch? What would the runtime be?


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Aug 29, 2007)

10milg29,

Just like you, at some point I also looked for the best rechargeable setup for a 6P. I progressed from 6P+2xRCR123+P90 to 6P+1 extender+2x17500+HO9, to 6P+2 extenders+2x17670+EO9... not to mention leefdapters, turboheads, LED drop-ins, tower modules, etc... Then I sold everything and settled on the following legolight:

Leefbody 2x18500 C-C, Z44 bezel, Z58 tailcap, LF EO-9 bulb. Of course, this is not really a 6P anymore... This is essentially a HA 9P with a clickie that takes 18mm cells. To me, this is the best compromise between power, runtime, convenience, and flexibility.

A pair of AW 18500 cells powers the EO-9 for 35-40 minutes. In a bind, you can always use 3 CR123A cells without the need to change the bulb. According to my estimates, the EO9 puts out ~230 torch lumens on fresh AW cells. On the lightmeter, it also scores over 9000 lux at 1m, this is as good as the M6 with LOLA, and especially impressive considering the fact that it's coming from an easily pocketable 3-cell light without the turbohead! 

Trust me. Skip the intermediate steps and go this route. If you'd rather have some extra runtime rather than power, get the HO9 instead of the EO9... You can always use misc. LED drop-ins if you need efficiency... but the 2x18500 Leef body is the way to go!


----------



## 10milg29 (Aug 29, 2007)

c0t0d0s0 said:


> 10milg29,
> 
> Just like you, at some point I also looked for the best rechargeable setup for a 6P. I progressed from 6P+2xRCR123+P90 to 6P+1 extender+2x17500+HO9, to 6P+2 extenders+2x17670+EO9... not to mention leefdapters, turboheads, LED drop-ins, tower modules, etc... Then I sold everything and settled on the following legolight:
> 
> ...


How was the 2x17500's and the HO-9? I'm not quite ready to give up the 6P yet, I just bought it. The old lady couldn't believe I spent $70 on a flashlight. I'm sure I'll end up exactly where you did in the future.


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Aug 29, 2007)

Not bad at all. Nice, white beam with intense hotspot. Whiter and throwier than the P90/G90, for example. Pretty flat discharge graph. ~190 to ~110 torch lumens in 40 minutes on AW 17500 cells, protection kicks in in 43 minutes. Lux not measured, but it did throw pretty well... Overall, the best bulb for the setup. EO-9 on 17500s would also work, but it would probably be pushing the cells too far.

That being said... 

MC123 extender, $22.99 at the Hound:
http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1291

Leef 2x18500 body, black HA (will match your 6PD bezel and tailcap): $49.99, and once sold out, who knows when Leef makes another run of those - if ever:
http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2617

You decide.


----------



## gswitter (Aug 29, 2007)

c0t0d0s0 said:


> That being said...
> 
> MC123 extender, $22.99 at the Hound:
> http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1291
> ...


There's also a G&P 1xCR123A extender that's available for a couple bucks on eBay (search for "Surefire" and dozens will pop up). I haven't used one, so I know nothing about the build quality, fitment, etc.

I use one of the MC123's w/finger grips, and am happy with it. The quality is typical of other TnC Custom products - outstanding.


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Aug 29, 2007)

G&P extender = crap. Threads machined very rough. Anodizing is a joke. Finish doesn't match the 6P. But hey, it gets the job done. 

*shameless plug* I just realized that I still have that MC123 Detonator extender for sale in teh Marketplace: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=167373


----------



## 10milg29 (Aug 29, 2007)

c0t0d0s0 said:


> G&P extender = crap. Threads machined very rough. Anodizing is a joke. Finish doesn't match the 6P. But hey, it gets the job done.
> 
> *shameless plug* I just realized that I still have that MC123 Detonator extender for sale in teh Marketplace: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=167373


Nevermind...


----------



## mdocod (Aug 29, 2007)

> So, twin 17500's should run the HO9 without a hitch? What would the runtime be?



looks like the question was already answered... but if you want to compare configurations, just click the link in my signature, scroll down to the configuration pages, most CPFers would agree that those are pretty close estimates on performance and runtime.


----------



## flash_bang (Aug 30, 2007)

not to hijack the thread or anything…but I was thinking of throwing one of the lighthound cree drop-ins into a 3 cell light, how much output would that give me? for how long?
thx much,
Flash


----------



## Stormstaff (Aug 31, 2007)

This is very interesting since I was never able to get my set-up to work.


----------



## mdocod (Aug 31, 2007)

storm.... what was your setup? Maybe we can figure where it went wrong...


----------



## Stormstaff (Aug 31, 2007)

*1 x 169B Li-Ion Battery* (that I was told to use to convert to rechargeable)
*Lumens Factory D26 HO-4 Lamp* (that I was told to use with above Li-Ion battery to make rechargeable)

*Wolf-Eyes CH-02 Charger* (accepts 168A/168B/150A/150B, but the 169B fits also)

Seems once it's together, everything is tight lengthwise. The bulbs been checked with a voltmeter and it's good. Is there a way to test the battery to make sure it's good? Is this the right battery? I'm trying to stick with the charger I already have.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 10milg29 (Aug 31, 2007)

Well, 
I bought an extender from Lighthound and plan on running 2 AW 17500's with a LF HO9. I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 31, 2007)

gswitter said:


> That warning is for the polymer bodied lights (G2, G2Z), and won't be an issue with the 6P.
> 
> Current glove box set-up:
> 
> ...


 
That's really a great combo you have there. The only thing I might change is to add a Cree drop-in with lower output that doesn't get so warm under extended use (like the Wolf Eyes or the P60L when it is available). 

Although you may have an EDC light that would handle that situation.

edit: nevermind, you stated the Malkoff doesn't get warm with the 6P (sorry, I am not too familiar with that lamp)


----------



## gswitter (Aug 31, 2007)

Bryan said:


> That's really a great combo you have there. The only thing I might change is to add a Cree drop-in with lower output that doesn't get so warm under extended use (like the Wolf Eyes or the P60L when it is available).
> 
> Although you may have an EDC light that would handle that situation.
> 
> edit: nevermind, you stated the Malkoff doesn't get warm with the 6P (sorry, I am not too familiar with that lamp)


My glove box set-up is intended as an infrequent use, high-power supplement to my EDC light(s). The 6P/extension/EO-9 combo is my best combination of high output and compact (relatively) size that can run on lithium primaries. I'd much rather have a [email protected] or ROP in there, but the glove box light tends to be forgotten/ignored for months at a time, and I don't feel comfortable with Li-ions or NiMH cells in this case.

The ES-9/Malkoff combo is admittedly redundant, and one of them will eventually be re-purposed. Probably the Malkoff drop-in, given the infrequent use.

The Malkoff drop-in gets plenty warm in the 6P, but the 6P body can act as a heat sink (unlike the G2/G2Z), and it can be run for longer periods.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 31, 2007)

gswitter said:


> My glove box set-up is intended as an infrequent use, high-power supplement to my EDC light(s). The 6P/extension/EO-9 combo is my best combination of high output and compact (relatively) size that can run on lithium primaries. I'd much rather have a [email protected] or ROP in there, but the glove box light tends to be forgotten/ignored for months at a time, and I don't feel comfortable with Li-ions or NiMH cells in this case.
> 
> The ES-9/Malkoff combo is admittedly redundant, and one of them will eventually be re-purposed. Probably the Malkoff drop-in, given the infrequent use.
> 
> The Malkoff drop-in gets plenty warm in the 6P, but the 6P body can act as a heat sink (unlike the G2/G2Z), and it can be run for longer periods.


 
Thanks for the info on the Malkoff. Now that I did a little thread digging, it appears that it has great reviews so far. I have the EO-9 and was wondering how you would compare the Malkoff to it? Some people are saying the Malkoff puts out as much light as the P91. Of course they can't be compared according to runtime, but I'm just interested in the output. Thanks for the help!


----------



## gswitter (Sep 2, 2007)

Bryan said:


> Thanks for the info on the Malkoff. Now that I did a little thread digging, it appears that it has great reviews so far. I have the EO-9 and was wondering how you would compare the Malkoff to it? Some people are saying the Malkoff puts out as much light as the P91. Of course they can't be compared according to runtime, but I'm just interested in the output. Thanks for the help!


I'd actually never compared the Malkoff side-by-side with the Lumens Factory bulbs. So I spent some time playing with them tonight... and I'll no longer be keeping the LF bulbs in my car.

I don't have a lux meter, so I can only go by what my eyes tell me, and they say the Malkoff is brighter than the EO-9. The hot spot of the Malkoff is smaller, but noticeably brighter, and it throws further than the EO-9. Even the Malkoff's spill is brighter than the EO-9. The only advantage of the EO-9 is the wider beam, but it's not that significant.

I initially assumed the results were due to the cells in the 9P being run down, but I threw three fresh Surefires in, and it didn't make a difference. And the Malkoff was only running on two cells, and they weren't new.

Overall output of the EO-9 may be higher (based on the wider beam), but the Malkoff appears to be brighter. Given the better runtime and durability, I don't see any need to keep the other bulbs in the car anymore, and I no longer need the 1xCR123A extension either. 6P, Malkoff drop-in, half dozen spare batteries (with a spare P60 just in case), and I'm good to go.

And for what it's worth, I'd take the Wolf Eyes Cree drop-in over the EO-9 as well. I like the warmer tint of the Malkoff, but the Wolf Eyes is just as bright with a wider hot spot and spill.


----------

